# Just noticed my recent deification



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

I wanted to send a note to the admins...I just noticed my "status" was elevated. I was laughing for a good five minutes. I didn't even know I had been beatified or canonized let alone deified!  

Thanks for the laugh!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

I was wondering how long it would take you to notice that.  

Thanks for all your hard work on the transponder chart, it is appreciated!

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

That's great! Congrads Tony. You are the first God on DBSTalk!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Both here and in that other place tony contributes positively to the conversation and the knowledge base. No flames. No challenges to the user name just help to his fellow DBS user.


----------

